# Pittsy's Official DW KKD Choccy Wash Review



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's KKD Choccy Wash Review*

Today i tried out a new product and was particularly impressed so felt i had to share....:thumb:

KKD or Krystal Kleen Detailing is not a name you hear mentioned on here too often but i have been reading alot on FB and have been impressed with the range of products so decided to take the plunge.

I saw a GB on some Mircofibre wash so asked if it would be possible to add some shampoo to the order and Choccy Wash was the one i decided on as a chocolate smelling shampoo seemed like a really good idea:thumb:

*The Product: *

The Shampoo supplied came in a good quality PET bottle (I opted for the 1ltr size as it was only a couple of sheets more).

All the pertinant information could be found on the label and the appearance was that of a decent quality product.:thumb:

The actual shampoo in the bottle was a really thick consistancy, pearlesant brown on colour as you might expect and really did smell of chocolate, mmmmmmm

KKD say:
*The rich smell of toffee and chocolate combines to make washing your car a mouth watering event in itself and not to mention the rich pearlescent chocolate colour too.

Choccy Wash is a high performing car shampoo that contains no gloss enhancers or modifiers.

Dilutes up to 250:1 makiing it extremely economical in use. Contains anti-mar properties making it ideal for maintenance details whilst its pH neutral cleaning abilities also make it perfectly suited for everyday use.

Please note: NOT for human consumption...no matter how good you think it smells.
*

*The Method:*

Mrs P's Mini again (enough said really)



Normal state so in real need of a good clean, what better to test a shampoo on:thumb:

The car was given a good snow foam prewash to get rid of all the chods and surface dirt...



Whilst the foam was dwelling the wash buckets were prepared.

I decided on a dose of 20ml to the bucket of water, this was then mixed with warm water.



There was a really good amount of suds produced and the entire kitchen was filled with the smell of Hot Chocolate which was lovely:thumb:

The car was then rinsed to clear the foam and washing operations commenced.

I was really pleased to find that the lovely chocolate smell continued even outside :thumb:



The wash pad glided over the paintwork with no hint of grabbing and never slowed at any point at all, not too many suds with this one but enough to see where you had been.



The car was then rinsed off leaving a really nice clean finish and it seemed to really dry well with the water just falling off some of the panels making the towel work alot easier:thumb:

*Would i use it again?:*

For sure.... this is a really pleasing shampoo to use and i have got 1ltr of the stuff:thumb:

*Price:*

£9.99 for 1ltr available from here: 
http://www.customcreationsuk.com/#!product/prd1/3800687931/choccy-wash-ph-neutral-shampoo-1l

And other KKD resellers

And I would like to add that Andy was a real pleasure to deal with and was really helpful:thumb:

Thinking about the price £9.99 for 1ltr, at 20ml per was gives 50 washes per 1ltr bottle or 19p per wash, really good value i would say:thumb:

*Conclusion:*

KKD Choccy wash is a really nice shampoo to use, decent suds,a capable cleaner, nice and slick and pretty cheap
and at 20p a wash why not:thumb:

Give it a try you will not be dissapointed and the local wildlife thought it smelt good too:lol:



*Thanks for reading :thumb:*


----------

